# Annual Rainy Lake trip



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Well, the Muskies were frisky yet finicky as always, choosing to give us lots of follows and mis-timed smacks, but we only landed one, a 37" on a bucktail. My topraider ended up grabbing multiple pike anywhere from 18" to this 38" right here.









Spinnerbaits performed well as always. I took off for a bit to fish by myself while the lunch walleyes were getting grilled and got into this nice pike.








She was 37 inches, hell of a fight getting her in. I was able to get back to the dock and get a few quick pics before relaeasing her - and she did swim away strong.

Once again Rainy didn't dissapoint, if you guys get the chance its one beautiful lake with some great fish.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice, i was catching fish with the topraider this weekend too. Must have been the ticket.


----------

